# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Power Pivots not updating properly

## deru23

Hi! I have a problem that came up a couple of weeks ago.
I am working with a data model that basically relates sales with different data masters. For example, Month, area, brand, etc..
The thing is that when I update de data model in Power Pivot screen the pivot tables that feed from the model  remains static and also not responding to the selections I wan to make. For example if I want to select a month.

I'd searched everywhere and I am not finding any solution for this.. 

What are your thoughts??? Pleas heeeeelp

----------


## hansolu

Hi

I am facing the same issue. I found out that something is wrong or was damaged in the Datamodel or the power pivot tables i am using. In my case, I was deleting one by one the power pivots and suddenly it worked again. 
So i assume, one of your pivots is damaged, find it and then it will work.

My issues now is, i can not add new pivots anymore or connect them with my slicers. Therefore I decided to rebuild the whole dashboard once the final layout and content is set up.

Overall, without example its difficult to help you as there are many reasons (slicers, filter set, missing data,....) 

good luck

----------

